# Westin Poinsett | Cliffs at Glassy Wedding



## skiboarder72 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow I can't believe how long its been since I've last posted on here. I guess I've been busy. 

Just wanted to share a recent wedding with everyone! The wedding took place here in Greenville, SC with the ceremony at the Cliffs at Glassy Chapel and the reception at the Westin Poinsett downtown. Enjoy:



































































































































































































































Thanks for looking! Here's a link to the original post on my wedding blog


----------



## Nawaf__Q8 (Jul 24, 2012)

wow ..


----------



## binga63 (Jul 24, 2012)

You take some lovely pics sir  and the last one would be my favorite


----------



## Nette (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## MK3Brent (Jul 26, 2012)

These are really great! 

Although, I get the impression the groom wasn't ecstatic...  I'm sure it's just his expression.


----------



## spicyTuna (Jul 27, 2012)

Excellent pics.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Jul 27, 2012)

all are awesome! What do you shoot with?


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 27, 2012)

Splendid photos!


----------



## alymariephotography (Jul 28, 2012)

An amazing photography.. i like all your pics.:heart:


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 31, 2012)

CouncilmanDoug said:


> all are awesome! What do you shoot with?



Thanks! This was shot with my Nikon D700... I've since gotten a D4, can't wait to see what I can do with it!


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 31, 2012)

Really great.  The expressions on their faces when dad is giving his speech are both really good.

You can tell they are on the verge of tears but for happy reasons.  Really good set.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 31, 2012)

You captured a lot of true emotion very well at the reception.  My faves of the set.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2012)

Some excellent images in that set! Wonderful storytelling, and great capture of emotions. You are the kind of photographer whose images will not disappoint the couple in the future, as they review the wedding photos across the upcoming years.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 31, 2012)

top notch...  did you post this on FM?  I feel like I have seen some of these.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 31, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

This is a FANTASTIC set. Some of your B&W shots are very powerful.

You got the "pursed lips slow nod" reaction from me. I don't know if that translates well...


----------



## skiboarder72 (Aug 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> top notch...  did you post this on FM?  I feel like I have seen some of these.



I don't even know what FM stands for (don't think your talking about the radio) but Thank You!



jamesbjenkins said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> This is a FANTASTIC set. Some of your B&W shots are very powerful.
> 
> You got the "pursed lips slow nod" reaction from me. I don't know if that translates well...



Thanks! I think I get what your saying


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 1, 2012)

Very nice set, you caught a lot of emotion and I'd love to be able to get these type of shots.


----------

